# Installing Java plugin for Firefox on 7.2



## Moe (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi,

I installed FreeBSD 7.2, then used pkg_add -r to get the latest versions of:

xorg
fluxbox
Mozilla Firefox 

in that order. Everything went fine as far as I can tell, and I can launch Firefox no problem.

However, when I attempted to install diablo-jre-freebsd7.i386.1.6.0.07.02.tbz from the FreeBSD Foundation Java download site (Java plugin for Firefox) I get the following errors:


```
pkg_add: warning: package 'diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02' requires 'xtrans-1.0.4', but 'xtrans-1.2.3' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02' requires 'xproto-7.0.10_1', but 'xproto-7.0.15' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02' requires 'xextproto-7.0.2', but 'xextproto-7.0.5' is installed
```


It would appear that this JRE package has dependencies that are older than the versions I have for these packages. If I am reading the documentation right, this package was built for 7.0, not 7.2.

I am fairly new to UNIX and messing with dependencies seems like pulling on one thread to unravel the whole sweater kind of deal to me. 

If anyone could offer some advice as to the next step I should take, it would be greatly appreciated.

thanks,

Moe


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 7, 2009)

use *-f* flag, with pkg_add


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2009)

Just make install in the diablo-jre directory. It's going to install a pre-compiled binary anyway


----------

